# Girl 11 yrs Gang Raped By 7 Teens



## MA-Caver (Apr 14, 2011)

Tragic and horrifying. All the more reason to teach children self-defense. 


> An 11-year-old girl was lured into a park restroom and raped by seven members of a Southern California gang, according to authorities.
> Suspect Michael Sykes, 19, was arrested on Monday in Moreno Valley, about 70 miles east of Los Angeles.  The six others - all juveniles - allegedly involved in the shocking  crime were taken into custody shortly after the March 10 attack.
> The crime was made public earlier this week.
> The  horror began at a shopping center when an older girl talked the young  victim into going in the Victoriano Park's bathroom in Moreno Valley.
> ...


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 14, 2011)

More specifically, that it's not just males that are a threat to young girls.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 14, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> More specifically, that it's not just males that are a threat to young girls.


Yeah... lured in by another (older) girl... going to make the victim not being able to trust ANYONE... that's what really makes it tough.


----------



## MJS (Apr 14, 2011)

IMO, they should take all the suspects, lock them in prison for the next 40yrs and maybe they'll have some time to relect on their actions, in addition to being someones 'friend' in prison.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 14, 2011)

You've more of a handle on punishment than me, MJS.  I'd just give the lasses father and mother the opportunity to shoot the vermin.  

I suspect tho' that if they are decent people then they will not be able to or not live with the emotional costs of doing so.  In that case I am sure the army will have somewhere they can be employed, making sure that whatever unit they are assigned to knows why they are there.


----------



## Indie12 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> You've more of a handle on punishment than me, MJS. I'd just give the lasses father and mother the opportunity to shoot the vermin.
> 
> I suspect tho' that if they are decent people then they will not be able to or not live with the emotional costs of doing so. In that case I am sure the army will have somewhere they can be employed, making sure that whatever unit they are assigned to knows why they are there.


 

Why allow them to join the Army? Would you want a 'known be rapist' sleeping in the bunk next to you? Knowing what they could/might do?
Unless you use them as practice dummies for water boarding/torturing! 

I say, life imprisonment, in solitary confinement (I know my spelling is off right now!) for 23 1/2 hours a day, outha be enough!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Not to mention, neuturing!!


----------



## Nomad (Apr 18, 2011)

Indie12 said:


> Why allow them to join the Army? Would you want a 'known be rapist' sleeping in the bunk next to you? Knowing what they could/might do?
> Unless you use them as practice dummies for water boarding/torturing!
> 
> I say, life imprisonment, in solitary confinement (I know my spelling is off right now!) for 23 1/2 hours a day, outha be enough!!
> ...



Nope, no way do we put them in solitary.  Gen pop.  Solitary costs us a lot more (and I do mean a LOT), and it's often done to protect the criminals from reprisals by other criminals.  Personally, I think they should all be put in cells with very large men previously convicted of violent crimes who also happen to have young daughters.


----------

